# Mamajuana from Dom. Rep.



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I just searched this forum and didn't come up with any hits. 
Mamajuana is a drink made from rum and honey infused with sticks and bark and roots of some flavorable stuff that grows on the island. I brought back a bottle of the sticks and stuff after going to the D.R. for a vacation. It is supposed to have afrodesiac or medicinal properties but it just tastes great. Has anyone else tried this drink? Does anyone know where to get the dry goods without going to the D.R.?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

duhman said:


> I just searched this forum and didn't come up with any hits.
> Mamajuana is a drink made from rum and honey infused with sticks and bark and roots of some flavorable stuff that grows on the island. I brought back a bottle of the sticks and stuff after going to the D.R. for a vacation. It is supposed to have afrodesiac or medicinal properties but it just tastes great. Has anyone else tried this drink? Does anyone know where to get the dry goods without going to the D.R.?


I just saw something on the travel channel about this. It is worth a try, but then again I am always good to go:ss Maybe it will work on the wife:r


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I think most or it's affects come from the main ingredient.
:al


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Just as much of an aphrodisiac as Tequilla I am sure :al:al


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

:tu Thats all im gonna say about it. Puerto Plata wasnt the same after the showed me that stuff.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

What plant do these roots and bark come from. Mamajuana sounds allot like Marijuana. :w


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

Smoked said:


> What plant do these roots and bark come from. Mamajuana sounds allot like Marijuana. :w


Um....Thats kind of what I was thinking..


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

duhman said:


> I just searched this forum and didn't come up with any hits.
> Mamajuana is a drink made from rum and honey infused with sticks and bark and roots of some flavorable stuff that grows on the island. I brought back a bottle of the sticks and stuff after going to the D.R. for a vacation. It is supposed to have afrodesiac or medicinal properties but it just tastes great. Has anyone else tried this drink? Does anyone know where to get the dry goods without going to the D.R.?


I hate to be a dick...well actually I don't... did you try a google search...
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLF,GGLF:2005-23,GGLF:en&q=Mamajuana
and I am guesing all that responded to this thread did not either...
oh yeah I am trying to be the nicer not so ass like GR.

Hey I did a search for you all (refraining from saying idiots...redbaron tehe) and the results are above. Oh my goodness it has nothing to do with mary jane or that pot stuff you all talk about.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

"I hate to be a dick...well actually I don't..."

LMAO

Thanks for the info as well as the laugh.

T


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I think you're looking for this www.donramonmamajuana.com

Cheers:tu

Edit: one the ingredients in mamajuana is sea turtle *****... doubt you'll find it in your parts:r


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I did a search (I rarely use google) and amongst the thousands of hits I found a place in New York that sells the dry stuff for way too much $$$. Even $20 is a lot. It was $4 for the bottle I got at the resort. They had huge bags of the stuff for even less, by weight. I didn't find Don Ramon, thanks.
I was just surprised that the topic had not come up on this forum before, since mamajuana is from D.R. and it is an alcholic product. Plus, it's great! 
The Don Ramon website says you can reuse the herbs 5 times. In the D.R. they told us that it started getting better after 5 times and then could last for years. I have used mine about 20 times or more and I notice it getting weaker. The first two mixtures need to be thrown out. The first is evil looking, muddy and foul. The second is way too bitter. It smoothes out after that and keeps getting better tasting. It may even have some real effects beyond the rum, but if you drink enough it's the rum you feel.
It's a good drink to go with a smoke.


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

It's awefully pricey, may put it on 'the' list and give it a try. Not sure I would recyled more than couple times, perhaps three at the most. Couple shots before CS cigar review may make it quite interesting. :cf:ss

http://www.mamajuanacorp.com/buy.html


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

That 750ml bottle was $4.00 there, instead of 40.


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

Mamajuana is AWESOME!!! It'll definitely put some hair on your chest. In the DR, they do it by pouring Brugal (mostly) Anejo in the bottle. Keep in mind, that the bottle of wood chips, twigs, etc.. is supposed to sit for about a month before drinking it. I highly recommend it to everyone!


----------

